# Never wet- Waterproofing



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

that stuff seems really cool.

I am going to have to pick up a kit and try it out.


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

Wonder what it would do if you sprayed your hull with that??? bet you could get a few more MPH!!!


----------



## c0rvtte73 (Apr 15, 2013)

I actually watched a video on this stuff when they were developing it... Before it had the catchy name. The first thing I thought was boat hulls. I wonder if it would effect the draft, speed or efficiency. Its not water resistant... Its actually water repellent. It resist fluids, even motor oil! Definitely a big future if it lives up to what they say it does!


----------



## davefishing (Dec 16, 2011)

Great stuff. I used it in all my pots, pans, forks, knives. I never have to dry dishes again.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

That stuff looks amazing for boats


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

ima coat my trailer in this stuff


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Atleast now I don't have to worry about ruining my fresh white shoes when someone decides to pour a bottle of mustard on them  its worth a shot but like any other sealer, what happens to the product when it finally breaks down? Most leave behind a milky substance that can only be cleaned with a harsh chemical. As long as it very UV resistant then they have a wonderful product on hand..


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I wonder what the life span is on it? If it only lasts a few weeks then it won't be useful for certain things, but if it lasts a while it will be cool. Also I wonder how slick it makes a surface? Like if I coat my boat seats and sit down, will my bum hit the floor a second later


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

After a little study it is a silicone based product that in some writings said it is not for electronics. I have sprayed a lot of stuff with silicone including an old rain suit that was not so rain proof anymore and it has lasted several years. If you try it out give us a review


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

> The chemist that invented it is going to have so much money he will be able to wipe his ass with $100 bills for the rest of his life.


He probably already sprayed his ass so he can use his $100's for other things


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

I would be worried about putting it on a hull...seems like the hull needs at least a little bit of grip!


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Car windshield


----------



## skinnydipn (Oct 15, 2012)

"Never wet:
It's a silicon coating that repels water. It's not available yet(2012) but will be used for sea planes so there's little water friction making take offs easier using less fuel on take off. It's said to be used inside pipes so water can travel with out friction."

www.ybw.com/forums/showthread.php?306963-Never-wet

Home Depot sells it now...very interesting...hmmm?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Stopped by Home Depot to buy some today. No luck and the employee gave me a stupid look when I asked about it. Let me know if/where you guys get some. Like to try it out..


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

I thought about windshields too but it says it leaves a frosted look. I was thinking about my nonskid it is flat on top. I could spray it and lightly sand the top. It sucks trying to keep it clean


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

I wonder if it has anti-fouling properties. Also should work like Propspeed on running gear. Might work on teak as well.


----------



## yeffy (May 6, 2012)

Floating fly line treatment. Probably shoot through guides like a rocket ship


----------



## cdaffin (Apr 4, 2012)

Someone put it on the foot of their motor.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

> Someone put it on the foot of their motor.


Just don't cover the water intake or you are going to have a big problem [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Any reviews yet?


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

Well kiss the adult diaper industry goodbye! Thanks rust oleum


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

> Well kiss the adult diaper industry goodbye! Thanks rust oleum


That's funny right there. Wait a sec, if "it" isn't being soaked up by the diaper then where is "it" going to be soaked up.....?


----------



## fishboy73 (Oct 22, 2012)

My first thought was tackle bags. Mine always end up wet!


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

you could make your own comfortable-breathable rain suit...Spray cotton longsleeve T-shirt with some sort of hoodie and fishing pants. 

On the comment about spraying the hull of the boat:
Scenario 1- The boat boat hovers above the water making it a hovercraft.
Scenario 2- All the water gets the hell out of the way and you go straight to the bottom.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

If water gets out of the way........can it part the RED SEA??????? ;D


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

Roof/top of RVs, campers, or tents. That stuff would be perfect! Win.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

Okay I bought a kit...

Not really sure what to do with it though. Any suggestions on what to use it for. I like the tackle bag that seems like a good one, but what else. It's $20 at Home Depot...

I will let you know what I think when I figure out what to try it on.....


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

I wanna know how it works on a boat hull aka keeping skum lines off and whatnot


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

> I wanna know how it works on a boat hull aka keeping skum lines off and whatnot


I'd try that other than it has a frosted look to it. They had a demonstration set up at Home Depot on a piece of dry wall and it worked great. the water looked like it was on one of those Japanese steak house grills just dancing around.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

The trailer applications seem more appropriate. An unwaxed or water "loving" hull will always perform better than a hydrophobic hull. Less friction. 

I would love to spray down my tents with it, though.


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

> > Well kiss the adult diaper industry goodbye! Thanks rust oleum
> 
> 
> That's funny right there.  Wait a sec, if "it" isn't being soaked up by the diaper then where is "it" going to be soaked up.....?


Be sure to coat your shoes!!!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm tired of cleaning the water spots off my home SS faucets. 

Problem solved


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Has anyone actually tried this stuff out? I've seen so many mixed reviews on the product...


----------



## mrbearhunt (Feb 5, 2013)

I tryed it on a ball cap, it worked just like the videos, the fabric was stiffened a little and after balling it up a few times the water proofing gave up in a few places, still very cool. Today I'm going to try it on an old Gortex rain coat that has given up it's waterproofing(wife put it in the dryer). It also left the hat with a light white haze. More tests to come


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Ultra Ever Dry is the commercial equivalent. Seriously thinking about some for all dissimilar metals on the trailer.


----------



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

> I tryed it on a ball cap, it worked just like the videos, the fabric was stiffened a little and after balling it up a few times  the water proofing gave up in a few places, still very cool. Today I'm going to try it on an old Gortex rain coat that has given up it's waterproofing(wife put it in the dryer). It also left the hat with a light white haze. More tests to come


For your jacket try ReviveX, it worked for my old jacket. I used the cleaner and the spray and my jacket was almost new again. The directions instruct you to put it in the dryer so you probably didn't do any damage to your jacket.


----------

